# Algae



## Kyle (Mar 18, 2006)

Well i started up a 5 1/2 gallon about 1 or 2 ago and im getting some algae growth so is it beneficial to the cycle stages or should i get rid of it?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

What color? brown? Green? what does it cover? probably diatom algae. Common in new setups. Keep cleaning it out. It will go away after your tank is established.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 18, 2006)

its green i am thinking about getting an algae eater would they eat it?


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

otocinclus catfish may do some good for the algae....


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

otos should only be put in cycled, established tanks with plenty of algae. they do not eat hair, beard, or spot algae, but love brown and will eat green slime algae. if there is not enough algae in the tank, then suppliment with blanched veggies like romaine lettuce, zuchini, and green beans. just nuke them in some tank water, let them cool, and attach it to a rock with a rubberband and drop it in.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

1 or 2 what ago? Days, weeks, months?. No algae eater fits in a 5 and 1/2 gallon tank other than a snail.


----------

